# batch file to logout of Hotmail



## JustMyAlias (May 26, 2011)

Is there a simple .bat file that can be written to automatically log a user out of e-mail (Hotmail)?
Something that could be run if there is no activity (either in e-mail or on the pc at all...) for x minutes?
TIA!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not in batch. Well you could technically use taskkill to kill the browser but that is about it.

You might be able to do it with a program like AutoHotKey or AutoIt which are more Windows based Macro scripts but I am not familiar enough to help you with those programs. There are a few people that are on the forums that do work with those programs.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Closing the browser won't necessarily log you out of Hotmail. You'd have to configure the browser to delete all cookies when it closed.


----------

